# Mothballs



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

About a week or so ago I mentioned we had some clothes moths, Liz bought some things which were in a little wrapper and we put some about but it made no difference so I got some off eBay:-

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/324714832922

About 3 days ago I started to feel drowsy, and had an upset stomach, yesterday I felt really ill, almost 999 ill, I checked all my meds to see if they had given me a wrong dose or an alternative, I thought it might be my labyrinthitis kicking off as that can be weird, but I took a couple of my pills and that normally sees it off for months but I'm still not feeling good at all so I'm wondering what it could be, anyway I'm looking for something else in my Ebay purchases list and noticed the mothballs so looked to see what's in them only it doesn't say so I looked up old fashioned mothballs and they are MEGA toxic to everything, so I've gone around and collected them all and put them in a sealed container, and opened all the windows to air the place out seeing as it's a nice sunny day, I've also reported the seller to eBay.

I only bought them because the ones Liz bought were really expensive and you only got half a dozen, we seem to have got rid of the moths touch wood, only saw one yesterday, they seem to appear around 8pm dusk time.

Hopefully I'll start to feel better soon.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi kev just looked them up and not good for pregnant people and kids so hopefully that counts you out🤣
Hopefully giving the house a good airing you will feel better

Im going for a ultrasound monday i thaught that was to check pregnancy hope not
i have had cameras both ends and they found nothing so i said what about where the camera does not reach hope the van is starting to shine

Barry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Good for you Barry. I get an ultrasound scan every six months now to check my 'ganglions' for any abnormalities. So far so good which is comforting.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

powerplus said:


> Hi kev just looked them up and not good for pregnant people and kids so hopefully that counts you out🤣
> Hopefully giving the house a good airing you will feel better
> 
> Im going for a ultrasound monday i thaught that was to check pregnancy hope not
> ...


I had an ultrasound on my chest last year which led to the Angiogram in January, by heck she didn't half put some pressure.

And I've also been the target of the top and bottom camera teams over the years, fun innit NO!!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Chris could give a master class in the bottom end camera technique 

How scary about the moth balls! I have never seen a moth but went to put on a wool cardigan I never wear I have found two holes in it. They could be from being caught at some time but as sol little worn I would doubt it. Very worrying as we have wool in the loft. It is treated though. We also have wool in the carpets. Could you point me to the better quality moth balls please Kev? I wonder if that stuff we spray the house with to kill flea larvae might be worth a go? One brand is called Acclaim.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

patp said:


> Chris could give a master class in the bottom end camera technique
> 
> How scary about the moth balls! I have never seen a moth but went to put on a wool cardigan I never wear I have found two holes in it. They could be from being caught at some time but as sol little worn I would doubt it. Very worrying as we have wool in the loft. It is treated though. We also have wool in the carpets. Could you point me to the better quality moth balls please Kev? I wonder if that stuff we spray the house with to kill flea larvae might be worth a go? One brand is called Acclaim.


I asked Liz and she bought them while she was out and the box has been thrown out now, don't rate them anyway Pat, seems they don't like Lavender oil so bought a small bottle of that to try.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Just googled a bit and found a post on Moneysaving Expert about the house flea spray (Indorex and Acclaim are two common ones) being used to kill moth larvae. Apparently a vet recommended it as a method to kill moths. It is used to kill flea larvae which are the main source of fleas in houses so it does sound plausible.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Also steam cleaning the carpets. Also moving furniture to vacuum under as the moths like dark places to lay eggs. It is exactly the same with fleas. Lots of vacuuming and then spray where the vacuum can't do a good job like skirting boards etc.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi all i dont mind having the camera both ends as i insist on full sedation so i dont know what they are doing anyway 
1 stipulation is that they use the camera top end first


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I had an invasion of months when I returned after my 3 months with Heike, the breading area was found, in a jar, yes a screw top jar of sunflower seeds. I use a sticky thingy one in the cupboard where the jar was and one on the wall in the kitchen, apparently they only attract males so a good clean in all corners of the cupboard and gradually no more moths.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Touchwood, but for the last 3 days we've only seen one moth each night, hope they have all died, I have kept the mothballs just in case in a container under the kitchen sink, and I am feeling better, so no idea if it was them or something else.


----------

